# Gatwick area coffee shop?



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi just leaving Gatwick - does anyone know a good coffee location between here and Kent please?

Minor detour is ok!

Many thanks!


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Probably a bit too far into Kent* but this is where I go when I'm in that area

http://waterlanecoffee.co.uk/

*understatement of the year


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Well I live in Kent so good to know. Cheers.


----------

